# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  I hate CLOMID!!!!!!

## khurrams

Okay Im on my 5th day of PCT today.....My mind is going fvcking crazy....Im so depressed its not even funny.......I keep thinking about my ex-girlfriend constantly and keep asking myself why? why? why? for everything.....I don't feel like going out...don't feel like doing nothing.....Now if I was to go see a dr. and get a mild anti-depressant would it counter with my PCT...would it be a good idea??....who else is feeling the way I am cos I know alot of u are going through PCT...I mean Im on an emotional roller coaster.....there are times where I feel sooo happy that I didn't feel like this in a while....the only times Im happy is when Im at school, when Im at the gym and after my AM cardio.....but this stupid depression starts to hit in around the evening.......Next time Im gonna go with MIKEXXL's theory as to doing clomid throughout the cycle and continuing it 6 weeks after the cycle so my body won't shut down completely and the recovery will be quicker......anyways Im gonna shut up now....Please tell me how's everybody elses PCT coming along...Thankyou for reading me bitch and whine....Im sorry.

----------


## TheMudMan

I'm always fine durring PCT..... the worst thing I get is some acne and I might get a little tired in the begining.

----------


## big daddy k de

be strong bro its only a few weeks you can do it !

----------


## mma10

im still learning but isnt clomid/nolva (PCT) done to PREVENT depression?? is it just to even out the testosterone levels because in crashes after your off juice and that causes depression?.. whats the point of PCT exactly and are you going to be depressed either way?

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> im still learning but isnt clomid/nolva (PCT) done to PREVENT depression?? is it just to even out the testosterone levels because in crashes after your off juice and that causes depression?.. whats the point of PCT exactly and are you going to be depressed either way?


PCT is used to stimulate testosteron production after the cycle is done...there will be slight depression when coming of Androgen/Anabolic as the hormons are all out of balance...XXL

----------


## sp9

I had some depression the first time but it was becuase I was in a good relationship and I lost my sex drive. Now, no girlfriend so I am coping better (my porn just isn't getting watched). Hang in there it gets better quickly.

----------


## Bolo6

im on my third week of clomid/nolva,tired as hell,got no energy!workouts sucks!

----------


## stitch1967

> im on my third week of clomid/nolva,tired as hell,got no energy!workouts sucks!



Ditto for me

----------


## mustang331

I can tell you that almost any anti-depressants take almost a full month for them to even start working!

----------


## worldman

go to your primary care physician and ask for Effexor. Just say you have been having trouble sleeping, no appetite, loss of interest in hobbies and have been just feeling down for no apparant reason. I used it for my last pct depression. Takes 2 weeks to kick in though. No side effects. Not addictive at all.

----------


## 2timer

exactly how I feel. 2days on 100mg and 40nolvedex! ex-gf, life and everything seems low. get through it. but it will suck even more.

----------


## 2timer

it is sucking even more. I will stop at 12 days. call me a chicken but my school and friends are worth more then another week of clomid.

----------


## Jack87

The acne is the worst part... I hate PCT time...  :Frown: 





> I'm always fine durring PCT..... the worst thing I get is some acne and I might get a little tired in the begining.

----------


## BigJames

You guys are scaring the hell out of me...what about some HCG , isn't that supposed to help kick start test production? I thought Clomid and Nolvo were just estrogen blockers?

----------


## 2timer

I will never ever use clomid again. just no motivation depressed like nothin I have ever felt. can't do anything workout study concentrate. it effect my daily life it goes in the trash. **** the drug! nolvedex,hcg ,tribulis, maybe even horny goot weed or something is the way for me.

----------


## Tushe

If you have to take an anit-depressant, just go for St. John Wort. It's an OTC drug, a mild SSRI.

----------


## Jay-Gunz

I have been off cycle for 3 weeks. PCt is clomid and tomex. I have severe mood swings now, anger, and my vistion is f*cked up at night(tracers). Will this go away soon?

----------


## Benches505

I've been on PCT for 2 weeks now(clomid/nolva/trib/yohimbe) and am getting some mood swings but nothing else as far as negative sides. We will see what the next few weeks hold but so far so good.

----------


## symatech

Clomid hits me like a ton of bricks. When I ran the 300/100/50 routine for 11 days I felt like ****, wanted to do nothing, depressed as hell. Now I just run 50mg throughout the cycle and for sometime after and it's not nearly as bad. But still 50mg clomid still makes me a little depressed.

----------


## josh8416

hey man i feel that, i hate clomid as well. i didnt run it last year when i cycled, i got out of working out and became lazy, now im back into working out really hard, but my test levels are extremely low, so im running PCT 1 year later. im running clomid/nolva/tribulus. im doing clomid, 100mg-7days, then going 50mg-14 days. i hate this feeling, im on day 8 and i feel like complete ****!!! workouts are aight, but not intense, and i having had wood in a week!!! This Suck, come on 2 more weeks!!!  :Frown:

----------


## Stumbo

st johns wort, IGF, ZMA, tribulus, No2 and creatine is the only reason I survive PCT.

----------


## vestax

I seem to be the only person without any serious side effects from clomid. I just get the most insane nightmares and wake up sweating but no depression or anything like that. You can combat the acne with 100 - 200mg of Minocin every day and it works wonders, tanning lightly helps too.

----------


## BG

Damn guys, Im in my 5th week and now ****ing think about pct!!!

----------


## pyschomab

holy shit i just finished my last injection 2 days ago and im scared to take my pct i dont if i couldnt get wood my gf would not be too happy!

----------


## icecom

Clomid stimulates test production but its primary roll is to block estrogen production. Both activities are needed when getting off the cycle. 

The reason you feel tired/depressed is due to the lack of estrogen and other chemical changes taking place in your body. Yes, the small levels of estrogen are important to ones psyche. 

Clomid has always been a mysterious and misunderstood drug and still is. 

I cycled it a year after a cycle to get my test back up (not what you are supposed to do) and I experienced all the same things you guys did...it sucks.

----------


## hardgainer1

Just part of the process no pain no gain power through it bro!!! we all go through that

----------


## tedman18

> Just part of the process no pain no gain power through it bro!!! we all go through that


amen brotha

----------


## Chenko

I just started Test Enth first injection two days a ago. I will be doing 10 weeks then after reading this I dont look forward to clomid after. Have you guys tried Ephedrine to counter the depression or would that work and is it a good Idea? also what if I didnt do the clomid after what would happen? I plan on taking it but like I said after reading what you guys are going through I dont look forward to it.

----------


## punchrf

> I just started Test Enth first injection two days a ago. I will be doing 10 weeks then after reading this I dont look forward to clomid after. Have you guys tried Ephedrine to counter the depression or would that work and is it a good Idea? also what if I didnt do the clomid after what would happen? I plan on taking it but like I said after reading what you guys are going through I dont look forward to it.


ephedra works great for me during pct. i just need to have it in my body whenever i'm awake during pct. i'm on day 14 i believe and have been falling asleep on the couch at like 8:30 and all i did was sit at a desk for 8 hours and then quick 30 minute workout. tired as hell. my acne hits like 3-4 days into pct, that's got to be the worst part for me.

----------


## thefantom1

> Clomid stimulates test production but its primary roll is to block estrogen production. Both activities are needed when getting off the cycle. 
> 
> The reason you feel tired/depressed is due to the lack of estrogen and other chemical changes taking place in your body. Yes, the small levels of estrogen are important to ones psyche. 
> 
> Clomid has always been a mysterious and misunderstood drug and still is. 
> 
> I cycled it a year after a cycle to get my test back up (not what you are supposed to do) and I experienced all the same things you guys did...it sucks.



I disagree with you... I think the reason Clomid gets such a bad rap is because we take it after our cycle is done... Now think about this....You have this huge amount of testoterone going through your body...the body reacts by upping the estrogen level... you quit your cycle...and the the testosterone level drops to damn near zero...but what happens to the estrogen level??? It stays high!!! So you have all this excess estrogen at the end of your cycle and what do you start to take for PCT?? Clomid.. what happens when you have high levels of estrogen?? You become very emotional (no offense ladies...but we get all woman like... :Smilie:  ) and moody... and we blame this on the Clomid..when the real culprit is the estrogen. 

I think the best PCT is the Clomid and novladex combination... Clomid to get the leutinizing hormone going...and the novladex to combat the excess estrogen. I think this combination would alleviate many of the depression and emotional problems that many have while doing PCT... Granted..its just my thoughts and I am no expert... what do you guys think??

----------


## Chenko

With that wouldnt it be a good Idea to tapper your test injections at the end of your cycle then so that the estrogen can lower itself with the test reduction? so at the 3/4 part of your cycle instead of using 500mg /week go down to 350 then 300 and so on. I know you wont see as big of gains from the cycle but I think for sanity after the cycle its a good idea if that would work. Anyone agree or disagree????? I'm thinking of doing the exact thing at the end of mine.

----------


## thefantom1

My personal opinion is to run the same all the way through....if you start to get gyno symptoms then an AI ( I prefer Armidex) along with novladex to combat the estrogen....then post cycle..hit the clomid novladex combo...if you start to get all emotional bump up the dosage of novladex.. Personally I get away with 20mg a day post cycle..but if I started feeling goofy I would up it to 40mg a day...remember though..thats just what works for me...

----------


## marc101

My pct starts in 8 days and I am really not looking forward to it. But it is necessary so we all got to do it

----------


## CBGAINS

my pct starts in 8 days as well,except I've been on for a year. Is 8 weeks of clomid a must? Im also using hcg ,trib and igf-1 .

----------


## pr0digy9daniel

clomid can cause irritability and mood problems at certain doses

----------


## Big

> clomid can cause irritability and mood problems at certain doses


bro you keep bumping old threads, this one too is over 2 years old. That can also cause irritability...
please check your pm's

----------


## PEWN

get em big...

----------


## rhino1

> I can tell you that almost any anti-depressants take almost a full month for them to even start working!




can you get some xanax???

----------


## Mr Tick

Im glad u bumped it. i missed this thread.

----------


## pimpdawgin

Stories like this scare me away from Clomid. Would Nolvadex /Tamoxifen be a better choice? I know it won't bring on depression, but how does it compare in speeding up HPTA/test recovery?

----------


## ron123

This is another interesting one. So is it the combination of high levels of estrogen coupled with low testosterone which is causing the depression. If this is correct what is the remedy for this, as the last thing you want to be is depressed at the end of your cycle, at the time when you need to be most motivated.

----------


## NewBreed

I hate SERMs, too.

Depression -psychjological depression- is a side of them, clomind especially.
Nolva makes my hair fall out, big time and I feel shitty on it alos,

As ron123 hint, best thing and I found for myself, is Exemestane, as I didn´t manage to dose Letro too correctly.

Exemestane is easier to dose [~25mg), doesn´t cut off all your estro, which might be benficial, and has no sides in me I´ll stick with Exe, haven´t tried Arimidex , but defenately I would go with an AI for PCT, if all other means don´t work or as shitty to mess with.

Found Exemestane the easiest to dose and affordable, with no harsh or any sides at all, at least no psychological sides like clomid.

NewBreed

----------


## ipimpthisc

I did the the clo/nova combo...worked good...i did the oral prep...the sweats and nitemares happened....i did also feel like just laying in bed, but i was still knocking the woody...u'll recover. like anything else...it calls for some patience

----------


## 3bd

Okay, into my third week of PCT - clomid/nolva. I'm depressed as hell. Read all the above threads and found lots of good info, but it never they never did adress how long we can expect this depression to last on average. Any input? How long will I have to feel this "whimpy" and emotional?

----------


## 440Charger

From what I read running nolva and clomid together is kinda redundant and not needed. Which is the reason why Anthony Roberts PCT doesn't Use clomid i guess... Anyone care to explain?

----------


## Merc..

They are both SERMS and nolva is alot more effective . I believe its takes something like 150 mg of clomi to achieve what 20 mg of nolva can.

Merc.

----------


## Merc..

> Okay, into my third week of PCT - clomid/nolva. I'm depressed as hell. Read all the above threads and found lots of good info, but it never they never did adress how long we can expect this depression to last on average. Any input? How long will I have to feel this "whimpy" and emotional?


I dont use clomi anymore. It makes me feel strange. Its effects vary from person to person . I usually started to feel better a few days after stopping the clomi.

Merc.

----------


## 440Charger

Why do people take clomid then at all if nolva is much better? Or why do they even stack them then if they do the same thing?

----------


## 440Charger

Cool avatar btw  :LOL:

----------


## 3bd

This clomid induced depression sucks. How long does it linger once you're off of it?

The good news is that I'm 3 weeks from my last injection and haven't noticed any significant strength loses.

----------


## 3bd

> This clomid induced depression sucks. How long does it linger once you're off of it?
> 
> The good news is that I'm 3 weeks from my last injection and haven't noticed any significant strength loses.



Well I know hardly anyone reads this thread anymore but I just had to come and bitch some more. Clomi makes me want to cry all the damn time - no shit - about past gf's and shit. Plus, it really screws with my sleep. Two more weeks, I can't f'ing wait! I will never do clomid again - it's Robert's PCT for me next cycle.

----------


## Merc..

> Well I know hardly anyone reads this thread anymore but I just had to come and bitch some more. Clomi makes me want to cry all the damn time - no shit - about past gf's and shit. Plus, it really screws with my sleep. Two more weeks, I can't f'ing wait! I will never do clomid again - it's Robert's PCT for me next cycle.



I think you will like Anthony's PCT protocol..

Merc.

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

> I disagree with you... I think the reason Clomid gets such a bad rap is because we take it after our cycle is done... Now think about this....You have this huge amount of testoterone going through your body...*the body reacts by upping the estrogen level*... you quit your cycle...and the the testosterone level drops to damn near zero...but what happens to the estrogen level??? *It stays high!!!* So you have all this excess estrogen at the end of your cycle and what do you start to take for PCT?? Clomid.. what happens when you have high levels of estrogen?? You become very emotional (no offense ladies...but we get all woman like... ) and moody... and we blame this on the Clomid..when the real culprit is the estrogen. 
> 
> I think the best PCT is the Clomid and novladex combination... Clomid to get the leutinizing hormone going...and the novladex to combat the excess estrogen. I think this combination would alleviate many of the depression and emotional problems that many have while doing PCT... Granted..its just my thoughts and I am no expert... what do you guys think??


not exactly. the body makes estrogen from the conversion of testosterone to estrogen. More test equals more estrogen, but since the body needs test to make estrogen, the aromatizing process, after the high amount of testosterone is removed, the estrogen will lower too, ot wont stay super high. So in my opinion the absence of test is what causes the depression post cycle. However, it still kind of depends what kind of estrogen control you use *during* the cycle. If you use an AI(aromatase inhibitor) then your not gonna have a really large amount of estrogen compared to test post cycle. BUT, if you used nolva during cycle to combat estrogen, then the buildup of estrogen _might_ be high in relation to test levels by the time you come off. Why? Because with an AI we are keeping new large amounts of estrogen from forming from the elevated test to begin with. But,with nolva, a SERM we only BLOCK the estrogen. In *some* people this equates to a build up of estrogen since the estrogen is still being fomred but not having any uptake at the receptor, and it keeps building. In some studies with nolva, even when extra testosterone wasnt given to subjects, estrogen levels actually increases. But this makes sense, because with SERM we are blocking uptake, not reducing plasma levels in the blood. With AIs we are truly stoping the genesis of estrogen to begin with. In my opinion this is why AIs may be better on cycle, and AIs+SERMS post cycle. If you use a serm as your anti-e on cycle i bleieve this extra build up of estrogen will happen. regardless, a combo of both for pct is what you should use post cycle.
As far as why clomid depresses some, i could be wrong, but it may be an active estrogen in the brain much the same way nolva is an active estrogen in the liver.

----------


## 3bd

Finishing week four of PCT. Two more weeks of Clomid and hopefully I can start to climb out of this depressed state. I am starting to finally notice a decline in strength and motivation. Appetite is declining as well. Nuts are still shrunk - how long does it take for them to start to bounce back?

----------


## Kevin James

that last post is a HORRIBLE way to end this thread! At least get back on here and tell us what happened to you. 

Also I have been crying for 4 hours and now realize the clomid may be the culprit so thank you.

----------


## redz

> that last post is a HORRIBLE way to end this thread! At least get back on here and tell us what happened to you. 
> 
> Also I have been crying for 4 hours and now realize the clomid may be the culprit so thank you.


This post is from 6 years ago doubt you will get anywhere.

----------


## s.e.bowen

> be strong bro its only a few weeks you can do it !


Yeah, just hang in there. I just finished up my first pct a little over a month ago and for me the first two weeks were the worst. After that I progressively felt better. I gained energy strength and stamina almost on a daily basis.
Just remember it's only temporary, it will pass.
Keep your chin up and stay strong!
Good luck bro!

s.e.bowen

----------


## s.e.bowen

I just realized how hold this thread is. LOL!

s.e.bowen

----------

